# Have any of you used Framaroot to root your Android device?



## SpaceOddity (Nov 30, 2013)

It said during installation that one of its permissions is to take photos and videos... maybe it says this because rooting lets you do certain things with it.

I kind of just want to root mine Galaxy S3 in a lazy way...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276&nocache=1


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

All Android phones can take pictures and record videos without rooting.


----------

